# Inconsiderate or just too sensitive?



## AudiNick (Apr 18, 2012)

Background:
Wife and I have been together 6 years and married 1 year.
She has 2 children from previous marriage and I have one.
Her children are very thin.
My son is a bit overweight. He could stand to lose 10 - 15 lbs.

Situation:
At dinner tonight all 3 children were given 1 slice of pizza along with some macaroni and cheese.
After my son finished his food he asked me if he could have another slice of pizza too which I said yes.
He picked up another slice and started to eat it at which point my wife said no and told him he didn't need anymore.
I told her I had said he could.
She then responded "Ok, it's not my belly".

This immediately got my angry but I kept my calm and told her to follow me into our bedroom.

When we were in the bedroom I told her that her comment was uncalled for and to imagine how it made my son feel.

She responded with "Ok, I will remember not to say that again next time."

I didn't feel like there was any conviction to the statement and she didn't apologize to more or to my son.

I know I have a quick fuse when it comes to my son. Opinions from those of you with an unbiased view would be appreciated.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, first, you should not have pulled her away IN THE MOMENT. The whole table knew what you were doing in the bedroom and you just solidified your son's shame. You could have discussed it later. 

Second, you need an agreement on exactly how things will go down in your family. Sounds like you two haven't had very many discussions like this. They should have occurred before you got married.

Third, who feeds pizza and macaroni and cheese to an overweight child? You two need to get educated on healthy eating, and an overweight child should be eating 75% of his calories in vegetables and protein, not starches.

Fourth, it worries me that you say you 'told' her to follow you into the bedroom. Do you not see the issue in that?

No offense, but I see a lot of fails in that situation, and most of them were yours.


----------

